# Annotation photo impossible



## EricM (16 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

Quand j'essaie d'annoter une photo, c'est impossible. Les annotations ne s'enregistrent pas, soit à main levée ou en inscrivant du texte. De plus les photos s'affichent grisées dans la pellicule. Autre problème, quand j'essaye de redimensionner les photos, c'est pareil, la modification ne s'effectue pas. Par contre avec l'application Photos cela fonctionne.
Merci de votre aide.
Eric


----------



## EricM (25 Mars 2017)

Maintenant c'est pire, toutes icônes des photos apparaissent grisées. J'ai effacé toutes les photos et réimporté le tout, sans succès. Je sèche 
Mon problème d'annotation est toujours d'actualité. Merci


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2017)

La miniature de l'image se suffit à elle-même, pas la peine de la mettre en grand, un simple clic dessus fera le nécessaire.


----------



## EricM (25 Mars 2017)

Désolé, pas fait exprès. Par contre il n'y a plus l'image ;-)


----------

